# Becoming a Freemason Question



## dyl_hayes16 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello. I am not a Mason, but I am in the process of becoming one. My family does have a history with Masons. My great grandfather was a Mason, and my great grandfather in WI is currently one. I have my great grandfather's old Masonic books and his apron, and have purchased a few books throughout the years about Freemasonry. Upon discovering that both grandfathers were Masons, I have felt some type of draw and interest in becoming one, and would like to learn and explore more. Not to sound cliche, but I feel it in my blood, or something inside me that I can't exactly pinpoint, to become one. The history and yes, the mystery of it, has always attracted me.

I have contacted the lodge that is close to my school (I am currently a Master's student in New York, which is also where I live), and will be meeting with a Mason for coffee on Monday. I was wondering what to expect the next stages of the process will be, and how I can prepare for it. Any suggestions or comments will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 14, 2018)

When you meet for coffee it will just be a friendly chat and I am sure that he will answer any questions that you have regarding Freemasonry. If you feel that you would like to explore the Masonic concept further he may invite you to have a meal at his lodge or refer you to another lodge that he may feel would be a better fit for you. Either way from there you will just have to see what happens. There is really no preparation needed. Just be yourself and relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Matt L (Jul 14, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> When you meet for coffee it will just be a friendly chat and I am sure that he will answer any questions that you have regarding Freemasonry. If you feel that you would like to explore the Masonic concept further he may invite you to have a meal at his lodge or refer you to another lodge that he may feel would be a better fit for you. Either way from there you will just have to see what happens. There is really no preparation needed. Just be yourself and relax and enjoy yourself.



Nailed it.   Keep us up to date, let us know if we can help.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for your interest Mr dyl_hayes16: I have been a Freemason for 21 years in Texas and Freemasonry I found to be unique in at least two aspects, at least for possible candidates 
1.) The less you know about Freemason ritual, the better you will appreciate it: studying the history and philosophy is fine-I recommend a book by a noted Masonic scholar Chris Hodapp
“Freemasons for Dummies”
2.) You must explicitly ask to be a Mason-in other words, you will have to take the initiative to join and to progress in Masonry.
My only regret about joining Freemasonry is that I was not able to join sooner than I did.
Good luck and keep us informed on your progress.




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 18, 2018)

In some jurisdictions it is the custom to never ask someone to join. Meaning you must ask if you can have a petition to join. As said, just be yourself and relax. If you do petition and it is accepted you will be investigated. This investigation, again, depending on the jurisdiction and individual lodge practices, can be anything from superficial to quite thorough.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 18, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> You must explicitly ask to be a Mason-in other words, you will have to take the initiative to join and to progress in Masonry.





Rifleman1776 said:


> In some jurisdictions it is the custom to never ask someone to join.


That's the way it is in Kentucky. The person has to request to join, they will never be asked.


----------



## mhicks10 (Aug 13, 2018)

This was a very informative thread. I have only recently discovered my biological family and subsequently that my grandfather was a Master Mason in Macon, Georgia. This has piqued my interest in becoming a Mason not only for enlightenment but, to carry on the standards set by my Grandfather.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2018)

mhicks10 said:


> This was a very informative thread. I have only recently discovered my biological family and subsequently that my grandfather was a Master Mason in Macon, Georgia. This has piqued my interest in becoming a Mason not only for enlightenment but, to carry on the standards set by my Grandfather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Did you have any questions you would like to ask ?


----------



## dyl_hayes16 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all, 

I apologize for being MIA. I went to my local lodge's installation ceremony of new officers last night. What an experience! It was a great event to witness, and it felt like I was right at home. It was lovely being able to meet members of the lodge and converse with them. 

I am in contact with the treasurer of the lodge and he will keep me updated about any events over the summer to meet more members/have them get to know me more. I know the summer months are usually dark, but I am excited for the next steps of this wonderful adventure. 

Thank you all for your kind responses. I look forward to talking to all of you soon and keeping you updated. 

Fondly, 
Dylan Hayes


----------



## dyl_hayes16 (Jun 13, 2019)

P.S. 

The person who I am in contact with went over the next steps of this process: petitioning, going through a background check, and the vote. It's nerve-wracking but exciting at the same time.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 14, 2019)

dyl_hayes16 said:


> P.S.
> 
> The person who I am in contact with went over the next steps of this process: petitioning, going through a background check, and the vote. It's nerve-wracking but exciting at the same time.



For me he period between initially "asking" and receiving the EA Degree seemed excruciatingly long.  Looking back it was perfect.  It permitted the time to get to know the Brethren, develop friendships and really feel like I "fit in" the life of the Lodge.  Some folks who have subsequently joined, and their circumstances were such that the went through the process quickly have not been seen in Lodge past the first Stated Meeting after being raised.  Our current WM has slowed down the process, making sure Candidates have the opportunity to bond and become part of the Lodge.  I intend to sustain this next year when (G-d Willing) I am in the East.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 17, 2019)

Ever ridden a goat ?


----------



## Keith C (Jun 17, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> Ever ridden a goat ?



I am compelled to ask how this response to some valid questions regarding joining our Ancient and Honorable Fraternity is helpful in any way?


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 17, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I am compelled to ask how this response to some valid questions regarding joining our Ancient and Honorable Fraternity is helpful in any way?


I'm sorry you have no sense of humor. But with the internet today everything is out there. There are no secrets, they know as much as we do when they come in. And then the only reason they wanna be a mason is because their great great great grandpa was a mason. Or their just looking to go to the shrine. The only thing we offer them that later does come as a surprise is boring business meetings and repetitive degree work. So there you have it.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 17, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> I'm sorry you have no sense of humor. But with the internet today everything is out there. There are no secrets, they know as much as we do when they come in. And then the only reason they wanna be a mason is because their great great great grandpa was a mason. Or their just looking to go to the shrine. The only thing we offer them that later does come as a surprise is boring business meetings and repetitive degree work. So there you have it.



Depends on where you are


----------

